# Eyetv et dpstream sur atv2 jailbreak



## nalexis (29 Juin 2011)

Salut a vous, 

J'ai une petite question, actuellement j'ai un atv2 jalbreaké et Plex installé. Actuellement t j'aimerais pouvoir Rae luter un plugin pour regarder des vidéos sur dpstream mais je ne vois pas comment faire 

Par ailleurs j'aimerais aussi utiliser eyetv sur mon atv2 car j'ai un netstream et j'aimerais regarder la tv et pouvoir programmer mes enregistrements 

Voila, si vous avez des idées ou de bonne piste je prend 

Merci


----------



## katlina2010 (15 Septembre 2011)

Je vous donne l'exemple par le site streaming : http://www.movienostop.com.

Suivez les étapes suivantes pour regarder un film sans limite :

1 ) choisissez le film préférer.
2 ) Cliquez sur un des liens disponibles.
3 ) Vous allez rediriger vers la page qui contient la video, vous allez trouver un bouttan vert "débrider la video" c'est pour regarder la video sans limite.


Merci.


----------



## Rem64 (15 Septembre 2011)

Je te conseillerais d'utiliser XBMC avec Navix

Navix est un plugin avec lequel tu peux regarder des flux megavideo. Il faut créer une liste sur le site adjoint a Navix. Cette liste contient alors les liens megavideo obtenus sur DPStream et on peut les rendre accessible via navix sur l'apple TV


----------

